# Fachinformatiker Systemintegration Gehalt?



## Ardaric (7. September 2006)

Ich mache gerade eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration. Ganz Speziell aber Webserver und Webentwicklung natürlich mit den üblichen Grundlagen. Die letzte Woche war ich nur am Scripten (Javascript, Html und Css). Mein Praktikum im Juli habe ich genau so verbracht.

Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Ich kann schon sehr viel im Bereich Webprogrammierung, kann aber noch viel lernen. (Also ich behaupt nicht von mir, dass ich schon alles kann. Aber einiges eben schon.) Ich möchte einfach wissen, *was ihr verdient*? Also ich spreche nur die Leute an, die ähnliches machen. *Ich verdiene 500 Euro im ersten, 550 im zweiten und 600 im dritten.*

Ich habe noch 3-4 Designs für eine Seite entworfen und soll das nächste Woche wieder machen. Er hat mich gefragt ob ich das möchte.

Ich mache das sehr gerne, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich für die Firma designen möchte! Da ich davon keinen eigenen nutzen davon trage, da es weder die Schule, noch die Prüfer am Ende interessiert, sondern nur den Betrieb, weil sie sich dadurch einen zweiten Designer sparen.

Ich kann gut Designen. Das höre ich von Freunden. Außerdem ist das Design, das ich in der Firma entworfen habe zu 90% übernommen worden.

Was meint ihr? Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich mache das wirklich sehr gerne. Aber ich fühle mich trotzdem ein bisschen wie eine billige Arbeitskraft.


----------



## Lyn555 (7. September 2006)

Nun Ja es ist eine Ausbildung...Und ich denke du wirst für deine Zeit bezahlt nicht für eine Arbeit. Was du in dieser "Zeit" arbeitest kanst du später als Referenzen benutzen. Besonders gut ist denke ich wen du die möglichkeist hasst für andere Firmen eine Seite zu erstellen.

Auch ich habe in einer firma geabeitet und wurde mächtig geknächtet. Worauf ich hinaus will dese Firma hat mir in der Ausbildung (3 jahre) KEINEN pfennig gegeben... (Da diese Fima in mexico ist habe ich auch keine statlichen förderungen bekommen).

Doch mit all dem Wissen über Marketing,Design,Farben,Organisation konnte ich nun meine eigene Firma eröffnen!

Deshalb mein Rat: Nimm alles an Referenzen und Wissen mit was du kannst auch wen man manchmal ausgebeutet wird.

P.S. gibt es in Deeutschlan nicht ein Gesetz (wie für alles) was man in dieser Ausbildung 
verdient? Fals es zu wenig ist bekommt man doch zuschüsse oder?

Grüsse Lyn


----------



## Ardaric (7. September 2006)

Kann ich nicht mächtig Probleme bekommen, wenn ich Designs, die ich in und für meinen Arbeitgeber erstellt habe, am Ende als persönliche Referenzen angebe? Rechtlich gesehen jetzt?
Die andere Sache ist, dass - zumindest das eine, das ich bisher machte - von meinem Ausbildungsleiter auch noch ein bisschen verändert wurde. Es also nicht mehr 100% mein Produkt ist.


----------



## Lyn555 (7. September 2006)

Um Referenzen zu veröffentlichen braucht in deinem falle dein Boss ein unterschriebes Formular mit einer passage in den agbs die etwa so heist:

Unsere Firma (was auch du bist) ist berechtigt alle unsere ausegestelten und fertiggestelten Arbeiten wie Grafiken, Oojekte etc. für unsere Referenzen und Werbemittel zu verwenden und zu veröffentlichen.

Im falle das deine Firma so etwas hat. (was sie sollten)
Kanst du deine Boss bitten eine Vollmacht auszustellen diese Grafiken, Ojekte etc. welche du erstellt hast zu verwenden und zu veröffentlichen.

Frage deinen Boss doch einfach nach dieser Vollmacht bevor du die neuen Grafiken erstellst, dann kann er gar nicht nein sagen  

grüsse lyn


----------



## mostwanted90 (23. März 2007)

Ardaric hat gesagt.:


> Ich mache gerade eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration. Ganz Speziell aber Webserver und Webentwicklung natürlich mit den üblichen Grundlagen. Die letzte Woche war ich nur am Scripten (Javascript, Html und Css). Mein Praktikum im Juli habe ich genau so verbracht.
> 
> Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Ich kann schon sehr viel im Bereich Webprogrammierung, kann aber noch viel lernen. (Also ich behaupt nicht von mir, dass ich schon alles kann. Aber einiges eben schon.) Ich möchte einfach wissen, *was ihr verdient*? Also ich spreche nur die Leute an, die ähnliches machen. *Ich verdiene 500 Euro im ersten, 550 im zweiten und 600 im dritten.*
> 
> ...


Hi!
Also ich mach acuh eine Ausbildun zum FI/SI.
Allerdings hab ich mit designen relative wenig zu tun. Ich bekomme im ersten Lehrjahr 725im 2. 780 und im 3. 850.


----------



## discotiz3r (26. März 2007)

Moin

ich bin Azubi zum FI/AW....bin auch im ersten Lehrjahr und bekomme 450 im ersten, 525 im zweiten und 575 im dritten...Ist ne beschissene Bezahlung, in ner größeren Firma könnte ich vllt. mehr verdienen in der Ausbildung, aber dafür bin ich hier von anfang an in den laufenden Betrieb miteingebunden und entwickel an unserer Software mit. Dadurch lerne ich natürlich schnell sehr viel, was mir hinterher bessere Chancen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt ermöglicht als einem Azubi der zwar ne Menge Geld in der Ausbildung bei ner Riesenfirma macht, aber im Prinzip nur Kaffe kocht und das drauf hat, was er in der Schule lernt.

Das was du hinterher im Beruf brauchst lernst du sowieso im Betrieb und nicht in der Schule


----------



## Hawkings (17. April 2007)

ich schließe mich der Meinung meines Vorgängers an...

ICh bekomme ca. 350 netto im ersten als FI Anwendungsentwicklung, das ist nicht viel, verglichen mit anderen Firmen, jedoch ist mir die das, was hier gemacht wird und was ich hier lernen kann, wichtiger als das 100 € mehr oder ähnliches.
Wenn ich später als Referenzen nur Kaffekocher oder so vorweisen kann, nutzt das weder mir   
etwas noch dem Betrieb, deswegen klar nach der Firma und der Qualität der Ausbildung aussuchen. bzw. wie sie wirkt...

Jedoch komme ich im Monat auf über genug geld, durch nebenprojekte und verkauf dieser.
Das finde ich ist eine gute Alternative, etwas dazuzulernen und noch etwas mehr Geld zu verdienen, ist denke ich, empfehlenswert.

Gruß, Hawkin


----------

